# Journal of a Fairy Princess Pony



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

I can't keep putting off starting my journal, although my pony is still without her forever-name. So much happens every day that I don't want to keep missing the opportunity to share. 

So, please officially meet my dream pony. 6yo, 13.3, bay paint (though her paint marks, as you can see, are subtle). Her breed and origins before about two years ago are unknown. But, she went through an auction and ended up being saddle-broke by a too-large man before being essentially rescued by the seller I bought her from, who trained her for about 8 months and brought out her stunning potential. She's been in one local rated show and placed top-3 in every class out of 12 (equitation, pleasure, multiple jumping classes). 

She is greener than I meant to end up with. But after trying 8 other ponies that didn't pan out (she was my 9th, which also happens to be my lucky number), I felt a spark with her and my trainer felt she was the best match for me out of all of them. She's quite sensitive, extremely intelligent, willing, and really doesn't seem to have a mean bone in her body. I do realize not having a dead-broke horse will mean plenty of challenges, along with opportunities.

My long-term goals for now are humble - polishing her ground manners, a little low level dressage and jumping (no showing in the immediate future, but hopefully down the road), and helping her become confident with basic trail riding.

My short-term goals: decide on the perfect name for my little fairy princess and get a saddle that fits. (Saddle fitters were all booked for weeks/months out so I still haven't been able to ride her since bringing her home. I have one scheduled now in about a week and a half.)

An almost 30-year-old with a pony!? Well, I'm pony-sized myself at 4'10", and never had the opportunity to outgrow ponies since I only began riding as an adult about half a decade ago. (I never had the opportunity to be a Pony Clubber!) And, after trying out equines of all sizes, I realized I am most confident and comfortable on the little ones. I like that pony "sass" as well.

I leave you with some pictures. More to come.


----------



## CountingCrew (Dec 14, 2017)

The name will come! I've found with all my pets that I typically start with some idea of what I want to call them, but when those don't pan out, eventually something appropriate just sort of "sticks." Often times, I feel they've found a way to name themselves. I have a cat named Ellie, short for elusive. It took forever to name her, and I tried every name for an orange, female cat I could think of. It wasn't until I was explaining to her vet that she was a very elusive personality that I realized how much that word really described her. For a while, that just served as her name, until we started shortening it to Ellie, and it stuck from there. We also adopted a stray (or the stray adopted us) orange tabby, who was probably in his 20s and had his tail broken in 3 places, 1 tooth and was blind in an eye, that we referred to as "orange cat" while he was living under the house. Once he moved in, his name became "OC" for a while, until watching "Oliver and Company," where the name "Oliver" took over. Your mare is beautiful, and there's nothing wrong with a pony size! I liked short horses too when I took lessons, and think I still would as an adult. Looking forward to reading!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

I'll refer to her as PP for now (Princess Pony) until I've got her name down. 

PP has adjusted to the barn so well in the week and a half I've had her. She's in 3 acre 24/7 turnout with 2 other mares. One of the other mares (the alpha, for sure) was pushy for a few days but now they are all the best of friends - it's adorable. They're almost always found munching away on some hay together. 

She was a bit herd-bound and anxious for a few days last week as she settled in. She was very pacey on the cross-ties and reactive to sounds. I worked on this with her with some treats and so she can see it's a safe, relaxing place and she has improved almost completely. (The only trouble I've still had is her pawing due to flies, ugh - flies.) Last weekend my husband and I also introduced her to the wash-area. She didn't like it, but we took it slow and she was a really good girl. Not a full bath - just a little hosing to cool her down and wash the sweat off. I've also made an effort just to bring her to that area to graze nearby, so she doesn't equate walking that way with something she doesn't like. 

PP had her first farrier appointment yesterday since being mine! Unfortunately, I wasn't able to be there due to the late notice (wanted to get her on the schedule with a farrier who already comes to the barn for other horses, so didn't have flexibility), so another horse's owner offered to hold her for me. She said PP was being pushy in the cross-ties and they had to do some groundwork with her to get her to calm down. It seems she reverted back with me not being there, so I'll have to work more on getting her to stand and let her feet be held. I will also definitely be there for her next appointment in 6 weeks.

I visit her daily to groom and love on her, and work her for about 30 minutes doing ground work and lunging (since I don't have a saddle, no riding). She has some attitude on the lunge that my trainer is helping with - she gets quick and will try to pull from the circle. Even that has improved though as she learns what I want.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable. Looking forward to following.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I got it!!!! "Twinkle" or "Twink"


She is quite gorgeous. REally pretty head.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

She is adorable - and I actually like "Fairy Princess" as a name.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Yay, I was hoping you'd start a journal!  I agree with SwissMiss, Fairy Princess is a cute name and she could be Fai (like Faye) for short.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

She's stunning! I'm 5' myself, and like my horses around 14.2 so I get it! Have fun and keep up the good work with her!


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

NavigatorsMom said:


> I agree with SwissMiss, Fairy Princess is a cute name and she could be Fai (like Faye) for short.


Or Fae like The Fae (the little people), since you and her are Fae-ish sized 

She is so pretty. Have fun.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

MeditativeRider said:


> NavigatorsMom said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with SwissMiss, Fairy Princess is a cute name and she could be Fai (like Faye) for short.
> ...


I like Fae as well. In Europe, you will often see the word fairy written as faerie.


----------



## CountingCrew (Dec 14, 2017)

On the topic of fairies, Tinker Bell was always a very sassy companion for Peter Pan and the lost boys!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you, all, for your kind comments.

Another nickname I have for her is actually "My Little Moon Fae", which is from one of my husband and I's favorite book series (The Kingkiller Chronicles). That nickname is given to a character named Auri, which is why I've kept considering the name Auri/Aurora, but still not sure.

But I do think of her as "faen" (of the fae). Someone pointed out in my other thread that her paint markings almost look like little wings (though on one side they it doesn't extend very far - almost like a clipped wing.) So I'd been searching for fairy related names.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

We had a fantastic groundwork lesson yesterday (as we continue to wait for the saddle fitter appointment next week).

My trainer taught me to use a rope halter, lighter/shorter lead rope, and liberty stick to begin working with her at liberty. We practiced backing and turning on the forehand/haunches. She did amazing - you could see her mind working after each step. I learned that if she yawns/chews it means she is processing what we just did - so interesting. After we worked on those for about 15 minutes, she even walked and halted with me without a lead rope. I almost cried it was so sweet.

After that, I learned how to use a surcingle with her bridle for lunging. (I'm getting side reins, too, but they haven't come in yet.) It was like night and day how much better she behaved on the lunge line than when it was just attached to her halter. A lot easier to control, as before she would really pull on the line at canter.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

I *may* have figured out a perfect name for her that combines most elements of other names I have been considering. I just want my husband it give it a final okay since he has been bonding with her more and more. (He seems to be dragging his feet on giving the name the final okay, though, so maybe I shouldn't be so excited about it.)

PP did even better yesterday at liberty - she definitely remembered what we had been working on. She gave me some nearly flawless backing and was much more responsive to turning on the forehand(still needs work, but responded way better to touch). Turning on the haunches is a bit messier, but coming along. I then walked and halted with her even more.

I wanted to share some videos. To some, it may not look like much, but to us it is noticeable progress.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Let me re-introduce my princess pony...*Coralie*! Like I said, I feel this name combines many elements of other names I was considering - Coral is both nature-y and gemstone-y. The name Coralie absolutely sounds rather mystical in a cute/sweet way - fitting for a fairy princess. It has plenty of meanings you can interpret, all of which I like - coral, obviously, but Cora has "heart" (like corazon), some websites say Coralie's name meaning is "little maiden", and it is linked to Persephone who was alternatively called Kore. 

And, it has absolutely a plethora of cute two syllable nicknames - Cora, Ora/Aura, and Leelee are some I'm sure I'll use at some point. 

I might just keep her show name, Lucky Charm, but that's for another day.

Today was a big day for Coralie! In addition to getting her new name, she had her first ride under saddle since being with me and I couldn't have asked for more. Another girl at the barn, who is a horse massage therapist, checked out the fit of my saddle and let me use her adjustable shim pad so I could get a few rides in before the saddle fitter comes on Tuesday. (IF that happens - we are supposed to be getting remnants of a hurricane that day...)

My trainer had a training ride first and I was so proud of Coralie that I teared up. She stood for mounting, didn't have any silly moments other than looking offended at her own poop pile (princess!), and gave pretty solid WTC in both directions - and then I got on and rode her for about 10 minutes walk and trot and had a blast. We just took it very easy - I gave her plenty of rein and didn't push her too hard, but I felt such an amazing bond with her. It was pure bliss.

And guess what? I found out that the seller and trainer of the first pony I almost bought and ended up heartbroken over when the seller pulled out, tried to sell her to a teen at that barn instead. The teen ended up missing so many payments she got kicked out of the barn and the sale fell through, and the trainer regretted not selling her to me, realizing the pony would have been so happy with me, and asked my trainer if I would still consider buying her. My trainer was like - lol nope she has her perfect pony. I got a laugh out of that. Funny how things come together...some karma and some serendipity.

Videos! Just a reminder 1) I was nervous, it being my first time on her in weeks and 2) I haven't ridden at all in weeks - so be kind, haha.

And a picture, because I think she looks so gorgeous.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Coralie is a lovely name. You look great riding her.


----------



## CountingCrew (Dec 14, 2017)

I love her name! Very unique and fitting. She looks like a very fun pony to ride!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

No fun videos or pictures this time, but I wanted to briefly share that our lovely ride on Sunday wasn't just some fluke. I rode her again yesterday - this time without my trainer, and she was a sweetheart. No naughty behavior *at all* despite occasionally being bothered by flies. I lunged her for 5-10 minutes to get a sense of her mood and to get out any sillies, and then got right on. She stood perfectly still at the mounting block. She was like, "all right, mom, I'll do this for you, if you're sure" in true mare form. We definitely need to work on her stamina (she slowed down quickly), and develop a nice walk - she likes to trot and whoa the most. 

Of concern, she has had some stomach upset in the form of truly unpleasant loose stools that she just loves to do on the crossties. It had seemed to be getting better over time, but then yesterday was the worse I've seen yet. I'm talking to my trainer about potential reasons and solutions. We switched her _very _slowly to the farm's grain (over 2.5 weeks, I think), and it was a rather similar grain. The only thing I added was some flax, so maybe she's getting too much? She is also able to free graze on lots of green plant matter all day now, whereas she used to be stalled part of the day, so that could also contribute? She has constant hay and is usually found munching away on it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Adding the flax as well as grass all day can bring on looser stool. We sometimes see it when we switch hays from winter to summer grasses or the older to the just cut and baled. All the barn horses go through an adjustment when the winter grass has come in and they are turned out on it even if only for short times to start. If it keeps up then I'd consider having someone out to look at her.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

So, to deal with the digestion issues I've added electrolytes to make sure she isn't losing too much water and will be starting her on SmartGI as recommended by my trainer, along with dac Bloom as was the plan to build up her muscle. Fingers crossed.

The saddle fitting appointment yesterday was...a start. The saddle fitter is perfect - extremely professional and knowledgeable. Despite being the last appointment of an exhausting day (her travel from PA to my area took an extra 2 hours due to downed trees, pushing everything back late), she gave Coralie and I her full attention the entire time and was so friendly. She had brought one saddle to try, but ended up ruling it out as not a good fit for either of us. Unfortunately, we are encountering an issue where Coralie is so short backed that a 16 would be more suited for her length-wise, but my femur length demands a 16.5, so we are going to have to find a 16.5 saddle that balances that. 

She tried to make my saddle fit with some shimming in the meantime, but at 17, it's just too long and she has asked me not to ride in it while we search. So...back to groundwork (with maybe some bareback romps) it is. The saddle fitter will be sending out the sizing with a bunch of saddle fitters so we can look at other options.

Between getting Coralie ready and working her a little before my appointment, waiting for my appointment (the one before me ended up going almost an hour longer), and my appointment, she ended up being out for about 3 hours. She was mostly very good, though did end up tired and frustrated by the end. She also has very little under saddle stamina right now so she really didn't want to move under saddle after the first time we stopped and then went back out. But given we were all getting tired, I think she was wonderful.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Coralie is just blossoming in terms of her sweet, intelligent behavior on the ground. Every day I am just amazed. She is very responsive at backing, turning, and walking/halting with me - both with and without my treat pouch (depending on if I've forgotten it that day.) My trainer has added a little bit of standing/coming on command and we are going to work towards teaching her the Spanish Walk! During yesterday's lesson, we just started tapping the heels of her front feet to get her to respond to the light pressure of picking them up - that one made her think a lot.

I dewormed her a couple days ago and she started on her smartpaks this week. I can't wait to see what she looks like once we build that topline and muscle. 

Sent some saddles that caught my eye over to the saddle fitter for thoughts. But otherwise, no progress there yet. I'm going to hop on her bareback at some point this week.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I can see a change in her color already. Her deep lovely bay is coming out. Best of luck with saddle shopping. Many of us on this forum have been through the dreaded shopping for a right fit saddle. 

You have a lovely little mare. I am looking forward to more posts!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad the "settling in" is going so well.


I know there are a ton of different groundwork programs to follow, but one you might enjoy is called Harmony Horsemanship, led by Lindsey Partridge. Like a lot of programs, there is a fee to access the content, but if you decide to there's an incredible video library that you can access on a monthly basis (I'm not affiliated with them in any way or trying to sell something, just sharing something that worked for me :grin. I went to a multi-day clinic with her a couple of years ago; it was an overview of the building blocks for creating a calm connection with your horse starting on the ground and translating to under saddle. Of course no training program is a magic bullet, but the basics of her approach have really stuck with me and were a great foundation to progressing with my mare, who was pretty new to me when we went to the clinic. 



Hope you keep having fun, and loving all the pictures!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you for the resource, @egrogan! Right now I'm paying extra for weekly training in addition to my lesson, so just working with my trainer on liberty. But in another few months I'll phase out the extra training (can't afford it long-term) and then might come back to that! It looks great.

I agree @carshon - I actually prefer the darker bay, too. Of course I think she's gorgeous no matter what shade. : )

So...I was debating whether or not to post what happened yesterday, but might as well. I was just briefly visiting Coralie with my husband as I wanted to finish up my grad class finals, so wasn't planning to work her. Just a little grooming, cookies, and love. My husband jokingly said he was going to hop on her while she was grazing, and I said go ahead. So he did and she was initially a tiny bit startled but fine.

But then he took the lead rope and started walking her around. *facepalm* But guess what - other than occasionally not knowing what he was asking, she was amazing. Walked, turned, halted. He probably did it for about 5 minutes before he listened to my protests and hopped off.

I was livid. I do plan to turn liberty into eventual bridleless work, but in an arena. Geeez, my girl is good though.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Don't fret about the bareback ride. To be honest when I used to break horses one of the ways I used to work with them was sitting on them bareback with a halter and lead in our backyard where the really "good" grass was. it really helped the younger horses get used to legs and arms moving and the grass kept them busy. It became a bonding time as well as a reward. No harm was done to her training and it probably helped her out.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

So it's been about a week - would you believe there is still no movement on the saddle front? Ugh. One local saddlery that I was reaching out to apparently is temporarily closed. My saddle fitter recommended emailing another saddlery she knows, so I did that 2 days ago and still haven't heard back. No one wants my $, apparently.

I was on a much-needed vacation this week. My husband and I went camping in Vermont for 4 days. Lovely, though of course I missed my girl! 

To my surprise upon returning, the dac Bloom Smartpak she has only been on for 1.5 weeks clearly works - she's rounded out noticeably! We just need to make sure we turn that into muscle. 

Since being back, in addition to our groundwork, I've been riding her bareback daily and having an absolute blast. My favorite so far was when I set up a line of cones and zig-zagged them at trot and back again. I think she found it fun, too. I want to try more cone exercises. I was very unsteady at first, but get more and more confident with my seat every day. She's so responsive, too - I just have to cluck and squeeze a little and she trots, and I don't have to keep squeezing her forward. I honestly think if I don't get a saddle in the next couple of weeks, I might become so used to bareback I feel confident enough to canter...

We ended my lesson today, which started with groundwork, with a little bareback riding to begin working on collection. I'll share videos from that, below, along with a picture of her rocking her new brushing boots.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

She is coming along nicely and looks more muscled already! Bareback work will be good for both of you. Glad you are riding!


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 25, 2013)

Here's a secret...cantering bare back is much easier than trotting!

Your pony, and you, are sooo cute together!


----------



## CountingCrew (Dec 14, 2017)

It sounds like you are having so much fun! I've heard a lot of good about bareback riding, and that makes me think that you won't be any worse for wear with this extra practice! 🙂


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Dragoon said:


> Here's a secret...cantering bare back is much easier than trotting!


There's just something about going faster that makes me tense up and lose my balance! Even if it's technically a more comfortable gait - it's all in my head. I have cantered bareback once before, like 3 years ago. But I'm still so awkward at canter in general it makes me nervous. I certainly may try, though.


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry if this is off topic, but what is that collection of symbols at the end of Counting Crews post mean? I keep seeing it randomly on the forums, but I am clueless as to why it keeps appearing...


And, everything about riding seems to be a mental game!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Dragoon said:


> Sorry if this is off topic, but what is that collection of symbols at the end of Counting Crews post mean? I keep seeing it randomly on the forums, but I am clueless as to why it keeps appearing...


I think it's broken coding for a smiley face. Not sure why it's glitching.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Well, I wasn't really sure whether to post this in the Saddle Fit forum or in my journal, but since I'm already working with a Saddle Fitter I figured I'd just post it here for now. I FINALLY picked up a saddle to trial!

It's a Smith Worthington S Bar W in a petite 16.5. I went to the saddlery planning to pick up a Mystic AP, a much more budget friendly model, but after sitting in it there was ne'er a single finger-width between my butt and the back of the saddle and I had to admit it wouldn't work. (They didn't have the same in a 17.) I tried another Mystic model and just didn't like it. Sitting in the S Bar W, meanwhile, was comparatively like sitting in a comfy cloud. A little extra room for where-I-carry-most-of-my-weight and still a 16.5 to hopefully fit Coralie's super-short back. The SW employee was so, so nice - helping confused-old-me try a few different saddles to sit in and my vague remarks about my cross-bred pony and her saddle fit woes. The store was so cool! Smelled of leather and rows upon rows of saddles, bridles, and girths.

So I left with my brand-new S Bar W to trial in hand and headed straight off to the barn since I knew I had a rainy weekend ahead and could hardly wait. Coralie was in a bit of a jittery mood, my DH was battling a migraine and in a sour mood she was clearly feeding off of (he would argue I just wasn't being firm enough, I couldn't get the **** stirrup leathers on without some serious, muscle-cramp-inducing effort. But finally managed to and sat the new saddle on her back.

Not much clue what I was doing. But the kind SW employee told me I was looking for a slightly higher cantle than pommel, and that seemed evident. Could get at least 4 fingers between the pommel and her withers. Girthed her up (after having to borrow my trainer's longer girth due to the weight Cora's put on), and hopped on. Meanwhile, the barn becomes the PLACE TO BE, 3 other riders showing up (it's almost always just me in the evenings) and Coralie is extra antsy by then. So I warm up a little, have DH take videos of me walking and trotting circles in both directions. 

I can barely concentrate on the ride with all this extra stimulation and I'm STARVING, but I do know I like the fit and feel of the saddle. A lot of them feel too wide for my petite frame, but this model has nicely recessed stirrup bars and really is close contact. I would say it's not as deep as I'm used to (especially as I was riding Neshama in a dressage saddle with huge knee blocks), but on the other hand since I've been riding Coralie bareback, I don't necessarily feel about to fall or anything.

So, this morning I'm much more rested and have been able to review the meager pictures and videos and reflect:
-Initially I feared the saddle, like many, put me in a chair seat. But upon closer inspection, I don't think it does? I think with a little extra work my position will be fine.
-My biggest concern about the fit - the back did bounce while trotting. Now I know the girth wasn't the best, and probably was a little loose, but I'm thinking it may be a little too wide? SW does offer both tree adjustment and flocking at no cost on all new saddles, though, so waiting on my saddle fitter to let me know if this can be addressed by that.
-I WANT THIS TO WORK. My bank account doesn't? But ugh - all the future trialing and shipping costs of that would add up anyway. WHAT A CUSHY GORGEOUS SADDLE.
-IF this saddle works - holy hell I've never owned an item so expensive. How will I ever feel comfortable letting leasers or lesson students ride in it? (Down the road I want to potentially do this.) Or even taking it out on the trail myself? I just wanted to lock it up with it's saddle cover and marvel at the pretty, nice smelling leather. 

PICTURES! Maybe I'll post videos later but I don't feel like uploading them to Youtube right now - ha ha. (Excuse the plastic....my rough attempts at wrapping the leathers pre-wrap...)


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Well, they can't all be good days, right?

I had the most challenging day of horse ownership so far yesterday. It was an extremely windy day and she is sensitive to that, so I expected some issues, but it ended up worse than I expected. From the start, Coralie was really pacey and wouldn't stand for grooming. So I tried correcting her and adding pressure when she wouldn't stand straight (saying "eh-eh-eh" and pressing on the opposite side to move her over), but she either wasn't understanding or was too nervous to comply; she would just go as far as she could in the other direction and I'd have to repeat. It was obvious we were getting nowhere and both of us were getting frustrated, so I stopped trying and immediately took her right out to lunge so she would equate pacey behavior with work instead of rest. I did that for about five minutes and took her back to finish grooming and grab her tack. It didn't help much. 

So, then I figured I'd just aim for small wins and put her on her surcingle with side reins which was fine, not great but fine. But the whole time she was just really distracted. I did a little liberty which was decent, so then figured she was listening at least enough to ride bareback. She was rather forward and spooky and even herdbound by calling a few times. Another rider was in the ring and she freaked out when they cantered past her so I just started stopping her to let them pass, so she could watch instead of being nervous at hearing him coming up behind her. 

We did a tiny bit of trot, but she would speed up and not listen to down cues so figured I'd work at the walk on lots of circles, backing, changes of direction. But then just a couple minutes before I was going to stop she spooked at a gate and threw me *hard* onto my shoulder. (Just a really awkward fall.) After making sure nothing was broken or dislocated I wanted to get back on so she wouldn't think that was a way to get me off, and had to fight with her for several minutes at the mounting block but finally got back on and walked her in two circles and got off. I could barely groom her and put her away as at that point she was literally spooking at her shadow. 

So, I know she's green but it was like a different pony. There were lots of frustrated tears at the end and racing thoughts of what did I get myself into and how I was somehow ruining my pony. But I had a tall glass of Malbec to ease my pulled muscles and bruises (I can't take OTC pain reliever due to stomach issues - ugh) and texted my trainer. I think I'm getting myself back to a place of perspective. 

They can't all be good days, and there were some positives mixed in with the nasty fall. I hate that Coralie doesn't have enough confidence in me yet to not be so spooky and terrified sometimes, but that doesn't mean we can't continue to work towards it. One step at a time.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Easy to say when I wasn't the one going through it, but you're right, those days do happen. We had that same cool, breezy weather here yesterday and the horses were feeling it too. Like you said, aiming for small victories is the way to go. As you build your trust in each other, the "blowups" will de-escalate more quickly. Just takes time. Sounds like you made the most of it. I think the saying is, "work the horse in front of you, not the horse you had yesterday" and you were flexible enough to change your plans and go with the flow. Today's a new day! :grin:


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

sending healing thoughts to you. Unfortunately, we all have bad days and it sounds like Cora had an exceptionally bad one. Here is to some better days ahead


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Do feel better and don't push yourself till the sore gets gone from the shoulder...you have indeed bruised it deep if you landed on it.
Your sweet pony sounds like she is cycling, going into a hard monthly season this time...although not sure you've hard her long enough to figure out her "cycle" time...
Being it is also coming fall she may be starting the shutdown some mares do in fall and winter than they again have ahrd cycle when those cycles resume come spring...not every mare does this but her antsy, distracted, spooky, just being out of sorts fits her and menstruation like a puzzle with the last pieces fitting.

The saddle is pretty but....
From the picture looking down at it at the wither not convinced it is the right fit...:hide:
From the side it looks decent, from the back to narrow a gullet channel and from the front to narrow and perched above her...
Pictures don't always show what is a true fit like you see in person though and I recognize that, but not sure I am sold to the fit, sorry.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

It has been awhile, and instead of this being an update on trying to find a good saddle match, unfortunately it will be about our first emergency vet visit on Saturday!

I got a text Saturday morning that Coralie's eye was swollen, with a picture. I couldn't tell from the picture quite how bad it was, so I asked my trainer if this was an e-vet issue and ultimately, since we don't want to mess around with eye issues and risk her vision, I decided it was. Luckily, I had just - a day or two before - established as a client with a really awesome vet. I called her 24/7 emergency line and was on the phone with her about 10 minutes later.

In the meantime before she could come out, the vet recommended putting Coralie in a stall with her fly mask and to keep an eye on her to mitigate any risk of additional damage. Another horse owner at the barn took her out for me before I could get there and kept an eye on her - I arrived about 30 minutes later.

Coralie was so put-out being away from her herd (I call them her "posse") that she was circling and pacing and snorting. So I went in the stall with her and calmed her down a bit and gave her some treats. Eventually I took her on her lead rope and let her graze a little before the vet showed up (about 90 minutes after the phone call). 

We put Coralie on the cross-ties as the vet did an exam, and she ended up sedating her to look for scratches on her cornea. Coralie handled the sedation very well and just got really sleepy and 'drunk', which was kind of cute (but I was in worried-mom mode of course.) The prognosis was basically some sort of irritation, but no scratches, and the vet gave her some IV anti-inflammatories that day, with Bute pills for the next few days, to help her feel comfortable as it heals.

We let Coralie relax as she came-to from the sedation and put her fly mask on and put her back in the field, where she was happy to go. Yesterday, her eye looked a little better, but still not perfect, and she had rubbed a little cut onto her face so clearly it was bothering her. The vet might be around later this week if there is still swelling. 

So in terms of our first e-vet experience, this was pretty mild, but I was still in panic mode a couple of times that morning. So many people at the barn stepped up to help us, for which I was so grateful, and Coralie was so brave and I just adore her.

In the meantime, I have 3 trial saddles of which I've only ridden in two and still need to do a lot of comparing - and no time today or tomorrow even if she is feeling better. But we never know when health issues are going to pop up, do we? Hopefully I can extend the trials.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I went through this early this summer with my mare Tillie. We trailered to the vet to have them look at the eye. 10 days of ointment later and all was well. Hope she heals quickly!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Happy to report that Princess Pony's eye is much better - almost completely healed! I'm glad I have her fly mask on her 24/7 now, because pretty much every day the fly mask has new burrs stuck to it, so she is clearly still sticking her face near burrs and I'd rather it be her fly mask than her eye. -facepalm-

Yesterday, we had one of our busiest lessons yet - a full riding lesson! We need to work on straightness down the long side and not getting "stuck" in corners or stopping at the gate, but we are making some progress. She turned into a complete push pony yesterday and I ended up having to use a dressage whip. (I really don't like having to, as she has had perfect buttons in the past, but she had very little "go" and was ignoring all leg I gave her.) She is very reactive to the whip so it took awhile before I learned just how much to give her so she wouldn't completely zoom off, but we made some progress.

We did 2 trot poles too! I think for the most part she did well. A couple times she just chose not to pick up her feet. A couple times she "hopped" like a tiny jump more than she needed to - that was fun to ride. 

Andd the canter work. She has been challenging my last couple of rides to transition into canter, and it's just me, apparently - my trainer can get it right away. Even with the whip she was just breaking into a speedy trot, so it took some work and adjusting my position, but I got at least one okay transition in each direction. It's weird because I think her better lead is my awkward lead (right).

All in all, a really fun lesson where I learned more about her. The saddle I rode in is a "maybe", of all 3 I have on trial, it's the only "maybe". However, I'm also scheduled to pick up a used Crosby on trial that someone local posted on Facebook and I had a hunch about, so I think I'll wait to check that out first.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Things are going pretty well! Coralie's ground manners need some serious work, as well as straightness down the long sides of the arena and paying attention to me (her rider), but all in all I'm having a blast and making progress.

I ended up buying the used Crosby saddle I posted about a week or two back. It's a Centennial Internationale. Is it absolutely perfect? Probably not. But it's a nice saddle, sits off her withers, doesn't bridge, and stays off her shoulders with some shimming. I particularly like it - it's nice and deep for a jumping saddle allowing me to maintain my centered, more dressage-like seat while still being able to work on poles and eventually cross-rails. It's also really comfy, broken-in leather. So, it works.

This weekend, I did 2 photoshoots to celebrate my 30th (!) birthday later this month. One was with Coralie, and the other was with my 3yo Aussie Crowley. I wanted to share some of my favorites of Coralie and I.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

The photos are wonderful!!! Happy Birthday! By the way Coralie looks great. Her color has improved so much


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

The photos are beautiful :grin:


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Coralie saw the vet for the first time yesterday for just a normal check-up and vaccine recommendations! She got a flu booster, had her teeth checked (they won't need to be done until the Spring!), and I talked to the vet about her muscling and weight. So, from about 100lbs underweight at the beginning of July during her PPE, I am thrilled to announce that the vet put her at about 750-800 and a body condition score of about 6. She liked her muscling and top-line! 

That means Coralie is done with her dacBloom, and we are going to halve the grain she gets. I'm adding a simple multi-vitamin Smartpak to make sure she continues to get any vitamins and minerals she needs.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

She is a beautiful little mare. I love her white stockings and white in her tail and her pretty feminine head. You are petite also so the two of you are perfectly porportioned. I am tallish so when I rode my 14.1 Arab my feet were down by his knees. Now I have a 16.2 horse. It is quite a view from up there.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

AragoASB said:


> She is a beautiful little mare. I love her white stockings and white in her tail and her pretty feminine head. You are petite also so the two of you are perfectly porportioned. I am tallish so when I rode my 14.1 Arab my feet were down by his knees. Now I have a 16.2 horse. It is quite a view from up there.


Thank you!! People laugh because next to her, I make her look like a horse and then when they see her next to an actual horse they are like :think: because she isn't built like a traditional pony, just a small horse. She's about 13.3. 

I leased an OTTB last - I don't miss being that far from the ground!


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

It's a long way to fall....


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow, this is going to be a difficult update, but I need to get it off my chest and be true to my journal.

Coralie has an increasing spooking problem. It's probably a mix of the weather and me...mostly me. She's sensitive and green; I'm sensitive and not always the confident leader she needs. I've had two rides this week:

Wednesday: Completely alone at the barn, no wind. Really an ideal condition day. She was wonderful! I set up some poles. Mixed up some transition work. Got a few decent transitions. When walking her out towards the end, she spooked at nothing and bolted across the arena for probably about 20ft but I stayed on. Continued walking her out...a little shaken but proud of my deeper seat and for staying on. And I left with show dreams about the schooling show we were considering.

Thursday: My lesson day. Chilly, busy barn, moderate-to-high winds. Feeding going on, 2 other riders, dogs. She was initially good on the cross-ties when another horse was in there with her, but became pacey once he left and needed a lot of correcting to mixed results. She was a mess the moment I got on and I had a hard/frustrating day at work and was kind of equally a mess. She was looky/pacey, occasionally calling out to other horses. Honestly, I was scared. I felt like she was going to explode at any moment. We worked in half the ring (she has more of a problem in the other half) and it was alright, but I spent the whole time trying to get her to pay attention that our actual turns/transitions/my seat/my aids were awful. I broke down at least twice and my trainer had to talk me through it. Then I struggled with canter transitions and I ended up asking my trainer to get on and she finished up the ride for me. I broke down again in the barn talking to my trainer. I was mad at Coralie, but mostly at myself.

My trainer said Coralie spooked and semi-bolted during her training ride on Tuesday, too, so agrees it's something we need to address right now. We are going to start a month of training on Monday - 6 days a week with my trainer, me only riding in lessons. 

I'm stuck in thought spirals. I adore Coralie, but I'm getting scared and frustrated. I didn't want a spooky horse - it's literally the opposite of what I wanted. I knew there would be challenges with a green 6yo, but what I saw and what I experienced when I bought her - smart, trying so hard, excelling at shows, nothing about spooking from the seller - isn't what I'm experiencing right now. I've read enough threads here to know this is normal, and it's a me problem...

So, an uphill struggle ahead. I'm going to stick with it and do what I can.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

You are doing exactly the right thing to address this right now and not wait, but it don't despair! It could just be a seasonal thing. And yes, she is young. My Pony was pretty jumpy when I first got him (age about 5 and a half, very green, and only recently gelded) but he's gotten a lot calmer in the two plus years I've had him.

https://www.proequinegrooms.com/blog/just-for-fun/the-pumpkin-spiced-horse

I really enjoyed the cheesy photshopping in this article.

Oh, I guess to add about my Pony. He appreciates it if I let him approach scary objects and investigate them. I think that may have added to the trust he feels toward me, and made him less likely to jump at things when I'm around. I hope that makes sense. Teddy, on the other hand, THINKS he wants to approach scary objects, but in reality he wants me to be the clear boss and tell him no, he can't approach them. In other words, what your horse wants from you may depend on the horse: some find it more re-assuring for you to be clearly in charge and tell them what to do, and some want to have more agency.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

ACinATX said:


> You are doing exactly the right thing to address this right now and not wait, but it don't despair! It could just be a seasonal thing. And yes, she is young. My Pony was pretty jumpy when I first got him (age about 5 and a half, very green, and only recently gelded) but he's gotten a lot calmer in the two plus years I've had him.
> 
> https://www.proequinegrooms.com/blog/just-for-fun/the-pumpkin-spiced-horse
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply and info. I definitely need to not catastrophize and think this is the end of everything. Thanks also for saying I'm doing the right thing.

I liked the article! Since I haven't had her for the changing seasons before, it's also totally possible she's just getting fresh with the changing temps, which are definitely drastic and sudden in the Northeast.

The spooks right now are mostly in the arena and some are from invisible things that I don't even have the chance to let her either approach it or not. I *think* she wants the strong leader to push her forward but still not 100% sure. I think my trainer will be able to help me figure that out.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Hang in there! There are growing pains in all relationships and your state of mind greatly affects your rides. You went from the honeymoon phase where you rode her bareback and had fun. Now you are asking her to work. My mare gets resentful when its all work and no play. Training 6 days a week for a green 6yr old is pretty intensive. Try working with her on the ground doing fun things and building up both of your confidence. @Acadianartist had a great ground work series she did with her mare. 

I am a trail rider and we are changing seasons here in NW IL and I can tell you my horse definitely lets me know she is more alert and a little more spry and she is 17!


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

Congrats on your horse! She's lovely and what a pretty name you picked! Following!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd like to provide just a quick update on Coralie's training.

She's in training 5 days a week with my trainer. I only ride her in lessons to make sure she isn't able to "get away" with questionable behavior. I've been tracking her day to day progress in a spreadsheet and she seems to be making progress! She started off very "on edge" in every ride, from tacking up to working, but had a real success yesterday where she went out confident and my trainer was even able to cool her off by doing a little hacking outside of the arena. 

The last time I rode her was last Wednesday, and she was side-step-spooking (and breaking gait) constantly at letter F despite no wind, nothing being there, etc. We are pretty sure she is doing it as a learned way to get out of work (evasion), so we have been pushing her through it. Even that day I could tell she ended up relaxing more by the end after we didn't let her stop from the spooking. Not perfect, but better.

I miss being able to ride her as much, but I think this is good for both of us. I've also been really busy with my Master's degree class (Biostatistics - not an easy one), so the timing is alright, too. I have also spent some time in her field with her, just wandering around and occasionally giving her treats. I don't know it it's just because of the treats, but I feel like she always makes sure the other mares know I'm *her* person by occasionally following me and keeping her eye on me and the other mares and it's kind of endearing.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

stay with it. She is going to have her moments (like all horses) but the hard work will pay off.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Things aren't good. 

I write this with a sore ankle, sore hip, sore upper arm, sore face, sore mood, sore heart.

Yesterday was my second lesson during training (so I hadn't ridden her since my last lesson). For leading out of the field to tacking up she was fantastic! For leading into the arena, girthing, and even mounting she was so good. Despite plenty of distractions, she was way less spooky. She was wiggly and wanted to look around but didn't seem "on edge" and I felt happy and relaxed.

Once we started trotting, she was very forward but with some half halts and slowed posting she seemed okay. She was falling inside so I got a dressage whip from my trainer (which she uses with her, and I've used several times). Then out of nowhere - no noticeable spook at all (the feeding tractor went by - but she wasn't scared of it, if anything just annoyed she couldn't eat) she bolted. Her mind was GONE. She bolted to the other end of the arena, barely turning in time to miss the fence, over several hills caused by too much arena sand at that end. I was holding on for dare life, just praying it would stop and I wouldn't fall. (I've heard someone say on this forum - you're more likely to fall once you stop trying to ride, so I tried SO hard. I know I didn't release or pulley the reins in a way I probably should have, but all of my mind power was on trying to talk to her and keeping my seat.) Then she turned towards the other end, bolted all the way towards the other fence and at this point I'm just horrified, it's happening so fast, and I think she's going to try to jump the fence. Finally she swerves so fast I lose my seat and slammed into the fence and fall onto the ground and she keeps going. 

The worst pain was in my ankle and I was afraid I might have broken it. After making sure nothing was worse, my trainer helped me into a chair and I was able to take my half chaps/boot off and ice it. She got on Coralie and did a full 30-40 minute ride on her. She was naughty at first but my trainer managed her fine. The worst of the pain also subsided by then - thank goodness, I didn't want to end up in the ER during COVID. It swollen and painful but I can walk a bit on it, so it isn't broken. I have bruises up the right side of body. I really didn't think I hit my head, but I do feel a bit woozy this morning so potential minor concussion (or just absolutely gutted and tired from how much I cried after)? 

My trainer was as shocked as I was. Coralie was even used in a lesson with a young girl (good rider) earlier this week and did great. So all I can think right now is - unpredictable, maybe it's ME, dangerous?

Going to keep her in training. Will have to work on my confidence - my trainer said I could ride one of the school horses, and we will start on a lunge with Coralie to see if I can work up the ability to trust her again. 

But because I do get ahead of myself - I'm just not sure, knowing how I'm a timid, sensitive person, if she is the right match for me. I know I'll almost definitely end up at a loss if I do try to sell her - I paid for the age, real cuteness of gaits, and potential. Now she may have a bad vice. 

I'm shattered.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Sorry about your fall! It's never fun.

Please go get an X Ray/checked out. I've been hearing way too many people recently who have thought they were fine after a fall and kept going and made broken/torn/etc parts much worse and are now out for a much longer time since they didn't get it checked in the first place. I know it's not fun during COVID but better to be sure now than ruin your riding future for a significant time.

I know it is hard and it is scary, my 5 year old did a spin and bolt on me this Spring (first time I had ever fallen off of her or she had done anything like that). I still have no idea why, something must have scared her off in the ditch but I didn't see it and she had ridden that trail several times before. I was terrified and ready to sell her. Had my husband ride her for 3 days at a camping trip where she had no issues and then I took her back. We did another 150+ miles this summer and fall and never had more than a side step spook. Sometimes, they just have bad days. I had to start both my boys on a magnesium supplement this summer which really helped their spooking and calmed them down. Maybe that would help?

Sorry for your injuries! I know what that's like!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I agree with @Queenoffrance I am going to say this out of respect for you and your horse. Quit using the words sensitive etc to describe yourself as a rider. You have that in your head and it affects your riding. All riders should be "sensitive" should be soft and should be responsive to their horse. All horses have bad days, all riders have bad days some of those happen at the same time. I am not your trainer but I am going to say this - you need to spend more time with your horse on the ground. Fun time, like you used to do. Your horse is in a VERY aggressive training program getting ridden 5 x per week by a trainer and now used in a lesson. She is young and her mind is immature. This schedule may be over load for her. If she too is a sensitive horse maybe she just needs a break - something other than work. I am just putting that out there because a lot of riders with dreams of showing forget that riding around in constant circles is tiring and stressful for the horse - it is the epitome of unnatural. 

Take a step back and take a deep breath and try to think of when having a horse was fun and when the horse seemed engaged without riding it and making it work. 

I no longer show and do not ride in an arena - but I have had a horse misbehave when worked way too much - go back to some fun things build confidence through knowledge of her personality

You have got this!!!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

carshon said:


> I agree with @Queenoffrance I am going to say this out of respect for you and your horse. Quit using the words sensitive etc to describe yourself as a rider. You have that in your head and it affects your riding. All riders should be "sensitive" should be soft and should be responsive to their horse. All horses have bad days, all riders have bad days some of those happen at the same time. I am not your trainer but I am going to say this - you need to spend more time with your horse on the ground. Fun time, like you used to do. Your horse is in a VERY aggressive training program getting ridden 5 x per week by a trainer and now used in a lesson. She is young and her mind is immature. This schedule may be over load for her. If she too is a sensitive horse maybe she just needs a break - something other than work. I am just putting that out there because a lot of riders with dreams of showing forget that riding around in constant circles is tiring and stressful for the horse - it is the epitome of unnatural.
> 
> Take a step back and take a deep breath and try to think of when having a horse was fun and when the horse seemed engaged without riding it and making it work.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all of your feedback. I have been listening the couple of times you've suggested we might be working her too hard, and I will bring that up with my trainer. This amount of training really is typical in my area when improving a green horse. She is always mixing up what she is doing to keep it interesting, though due to her spooking, no one feels ready to take her on a trail yet so it is arena work. It's a huge arena though, so not constant tight circles or anything. 

In terms of being sensitive, I just mean that I'm a deeply emotional/anxious person, and I've been working 30 years (a lifetime) to maintain some sort of stability instead of always wearing my emotions on my sleeve, but I just don't know if my nerves are sending her down a bad path. I wouldn't want to ruin her. I do try to stay relaxed, calm, firm, and fair but if she continues to act up with me it will be something to consider. I was hoping it would be more of a situation where we really develop an understanding of each other - almost a benefit. I will stop trying to ruminate on that, though.

Yeah - I'll plan to do some fun liberty and just hanging out. Some easy riding between the arena and short trails makes me happiest in my equestrian life, so I do need to have a horse that I can trust to ride, but I'm realistic that I have to work on the issues. I was talking to my trainer after everything last night about what I expected with a green pony (with a good mind and a very successful show under her belt!) vs. what's happening now, and there is a disconnect so I just need come to terms with this unexpected reality. (I expected challenges with transitions, needing groundwork polishing, learning laterals and other basic dressage work.) I didn't expect worsening spook issues and then being thrown into a fence by a bolting pony.

Sorry - now I'm just rambling. My way of processing.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Ok a few more thoughts/some stores:

Not only did my 5 year old have a weird out of place blow up this year. My 18 year old 50 mile endurance horse who is kid safe/gives pony rides to my niece and nephew blew up at a cement brick in the ground. We were walking in the snow on the trail and he was leading the group. He went up a hill where there was a cement block from an old foundation in the ground, took one look and flew up into the air. Everyone else in the group emergency dismounted because they had never seen a horse behave like that. Thankfully I tumbled off and wasn't injured more than a few pieces of gravel in my hand. We've had him for 4 years and he has never even hinted at this behavior. Sometimes a sideways spook at rocks here and there but he has never bucked, EVER. I've since ridden him 300 miles this summer and he never showed any hint of that behavior again. Just a weird fluke thing. My point being.... I feel like you're seeing this one incident as a relationship ending event with your pony. Like @carshon and I said, bad days for both ponies/riders happen. So until this is how she always acts/it is a reoccurring problem don't let it get you down like this!

Secondly, as @carshon said.... That is a lot of work for a young horse. Also, as we've learned in my sport, a fit pony is a naughty pony. The fitter my endurance horses get the worse their behavior gets. They don't have an outlet for all of their energy so it can be expressed in less desirable ways. Maybe by having her worked that often you aren't fixing her you're just getting her more in shape? Just a thought.... That is A LOT of work for a horse especially all in an arena.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> Ok a few more thoughts/some stores:
> 
> Not only did my 5 year old have a weird out of place blow up this year. My 18 year old 50 mile endurance horse who is kid safe/gives pony rides to my niece and nephew blew up at a cement brick in the ground. We were walking in the snow on the trail and he was leading the group. He went up a hill where there was a cement block from an old foundation in the ground, took one look and flew up into the air. Everyone else in the group emergency dismounted because they had never seen a horse behave like that. Thankfully I tumbled off and wasn't injured more than a few pieces of gravel in my hand. We've had him for 4 years and he has never even hinted at this behavior. Sometimes a sideways spook at rocks here and there but he has never bucked, EVER. I've since ridden him 300 miles this summer and he never showed any hint of that behavior again. Just a weird fluke thing. My point being.... I feel like you're seeing this one incident as a relationship ending event with your pony. Like @carshon and I said, bad days for both ponies/riders happen. So until this is how she always acts/it is a reoccurring problem don't let it get you down like this!
> 
> Secondly, as @carshon said.... That is a lot of work for a young horse. Also, as we've learned in my sport, a fit pony is a naughty pony. The fitter my endurance horses get the worse their behavior gets. They don't have an outlet for all of their energy so it can be expressed in less desirable ways. Maybe by having her worked that often you aren't fixing her you're just getting her more in shape? Just a thought.... That is A LOT of work for a horse especially all in an arena.


Thank you for this reply and your last one. Reading these replies is really helping me put things into perspective. It's true that it's her first bolt. Her spookiness was worsening over the past month or so, so that's why I was afraid this was a sign of a continuous downward spiral we can't get out of.

YES - she is getting into WAY better shape. Better body condition, better turnout, better stamina. We thought this was the way to go... And for all we know this is the first time in her entire life she feels this good. I can TOTALLY see how this is, "good" energy -> turning into silly/crazy/nervous behavior as an outlet. I don't necessarily want to let her be a pasture puff (since I want a good ride and to be able to work on dressage/low level jumping), but maybe this is simply a turning point we need to work through and working with her on how to use that energy correctly.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Please ramble all you want. This is your journal. I in no way want to hurt your feelings. What a see is a new owner that had really high expectations, some really fun rides bareback and then some tough rides and a scary tumble (that would shake many of us) and has not understandably is questioning the horse she has.

We are here to help and not hurt - I have ridden my entire life - I am now 50 I have had my confidence shaken more than I care to admit. Thought about giving up more than once and got chewed out by friends many times for being too soft.

You've got this - I mean that! Your desire to keep pushing and improving is going to help you through - you just need to slow down for your own sake and stop and smell the horse. Go back to making yourself happy. Take some time - you are not on anyone's schedule. If it takes you 20 years to get to that first low level show - then let it take 20 years. Pushing her to be your teacher and make up for your inexperience is not good for either of you. Riding should be fun!


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Agree with everything above!

I was so shaken up this spring after my 2 afore mentioned falls and another trip/fall into a washout. I refused to go faster than a trot and was looking at teenaged been there done that quarter horses and thinking of selling most of my current herd.

It took a trip to Medora on my favorite pony with no timelines or goals. Just following my friends and DH and having fun (I even got dumped into the river at one point!) and a few more fun rides to feel better again.

No pressure, no timelines, just fun!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Well, it's been a LONG time. Between my challenges with Coralie and the forum layout changing (not as a criticism, but I just didn't have the mental energy to figure the new one out), I couldn't bring myself to sign back in for an update.

I'm going to give a very high level timeline to get to where I am now:

Coralie stayed in training for another few weeks after bolting with me.
She took a break for a couple of weeks while we waited for the vet to come for a Lyme test, and then the results. My trainer suspected her intense, sudden spookiness was neurological Lyme.
The Lyme test was negative. 
I put her back into regular training.
I had some personal issues with my trainer in early January. She wasn't happy with my husband visiting Coralie in the field as she wanted to be there for all interactions - I thought visiting in the field was okay. She gave me an ultimatum - either don't visit or let others visit Coralie without her or lose her services. I was completely taken aback so gave in. My husband didn't want to give up his right to visit our pony, but gave in.
Red flags began going off all over the place the last 2 weeks. Coralie being a little sore. My trainer cancelling 9x out of 10 of her training sessions I had asked to be there for, and barely giving me her attention when I was there. Constantly complaining about everything - other boarders, the barn owner, her own trainer, you name it.
Meanwhile, a ton of barn management issues - the barn is just going downhill fast. I found out from another boarder the mares went over 24 hours without hay, and an entire morning without water. I got 2 screws in my tire on 2 different trips to the barn from the parking area. The barn is never swept. People keep talking about putting up "no trespassing" signs and never doing it, so we keep having random people coming in off the nearby trails.
I had a heart to heart with 2 different boarders I respect who think Coralie's complete devolving from this summer is due to the poor barn management and my trainer's lack of expertise. They say she is riding her inappropriately on a ground that is too hard (frozen).
So, I gathered recommendations, costs, and logistics of local training board and began researching. Monday I toured one of the highest recommended barns and talked a lot with the trainer, and immediately decided this is an amazing match, and a highly safe, regulated environment. Super quiet and small, private facility with no lesson kids running around. Longterm, trusted manager. 
I gave my notice to my trainer yesterday...
We are moving at the end of February. I took Coralie out of training this month as I don't want her to be at the butt end of any hard feelings (so far my trainer's reply has been to be very to-the-point; hopefully it stays drama-free). I'll be handwalking her, maybe lunging a little/doing some liberty, but just letting her take a bit of a break...hopefully decompress a little. I think both of us need this fresh start, so I am nervously hopeful for what the future holds for us. 

I miss riding. I hadn't ridden since falling/spraining my ankle, then I had one lesson a couple of weeks ago on a steady-edding gelding, but don't expect to have any more until I move over to the new place (for obvious reasons).


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Well, I'm sorry for all of that. Really sorry. But I think you're absolutely doing the right thing. Hopefully things will get better once you're in the new place! Also I'm so glad you updated; I had been starting to wonder.

PS one of the trainers at my barn would take out her emotional problems on the horses she worked with. Once I realized it, I just told her I didn't want her riding my Pony any more. His attitude toward work improved a LOT after that. Maybe coincidence, maybe not.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you so much for your kind words @ACinATX - I think finding a trainer who (for the most part - everyone is human) doesn't bring their emotions to the barn is important. Just another of the many "lessons learned" this experience has been.

The Saga continues. My ex-trainer's ego has taken a serious hit, despite my being extremely gracious and kind in my notice, and she has decided to take it out on Coralie and I by being a fly in the barn owner's ear and putting some ridiculous restrictions on us. I don't want to go into details here, but it is truly dramatic, unprofessional, and upsetting. I also learned the mares were without hay for over 18 hours during the day yesterday. I pay for 24/7 hay access.

The new trainer is likely willing to let me move in early, so I may be moving as early as this weekend if it works out _fingers crossed_.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Ugh, so sorry it has to end like this. Definitely sounds like a good idea to move as soon as you're able. On to better things and greener pastures!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am so sorry to read this. It is quite possible Coralie has developed ulcers from the rough riding and the lack of forage. Kudos to you for not giving up on her even after some bad experiences and keeping your eyes open and advocating for your horse. Fingers crossed you get to move SOON. 

PS- I have never ever heard of an owner not being allowed to see their horse whenever they want. This to me is a red flag and I am glad your husband noticed it too. Keep us posted.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

So Coralie and I are moving Sunday morning. It's hard to believe this is real. I feel this constant lump in my throat - change is so hard. I'm nervously hopeful, but I also just have some awful feelings that I am trying to process productively - 1) shame/regret for letting it go this far; 2) second-guessing if my ex-trainer really has anything to do with this, or if I am the reason Coralie has been "ruined"; 3) embarrassment - people I know just always say how "solid" she was before I bought her, since I bought her so locally; 4) fear/worry that this experience has permanently changed her.

To combat all the negative, I'm attaching some pictures of my beautiful princess pony since it's been awhile. She's gotten a bit fluffy, and her mane is finally growing in. (Her forelock is another matter - right now it looks like puff ball on the top of her head - it was destroyed by awful burrs. At least at the new place we'll have a chance to grow that out.)

I'll update next how Sunday goes! We are hopping a ride with my former lease horse actually, who is leaving the same day.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

carshon said:


> I am so sorry to read this. It is quite possible Coralie has developed ulcers from the rough riding and the lack of forage. Kudos to you for not giving up on her even after some bad experiences and keeping your eyes open and advocating for your horse. Fingers crossed you get to move SOON.
> 
> PS- I have never ever heard of an owner not being allowed to see their horse whenever they want. This to me is a red flag and I am glad your husband noticed it too. Keep us posted.


Thanks for your kind words. I know one of the first things my new trainer will want to do is figure out if she has ulcers. I do think that's a VERY strong possibility. The new trainer really considers every impact - nutrition, health, tack, environment, and then training/riding. I am very confident she will help me rule all the things out that we need to.

It's so easy to see the red flags now. I was so blind to them as a new horse owner. I was so afraid to be thinking critically myself and end up making an ignorant decision, that I put my blind trust into my ex-trainer.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Take what's happened as a learning experience. Don't be down on yourself. You're OK, Coralie is OK. You tried some things that didn't work out, and now you're going to learn from them and try something else. She's not permanently hurt or mentally scarred for life.

I forget it I mentioned it here, I did so many things wrong with my Pony when I got him. I mean, I couldn't even pick his feet without a fight. He had been so good at his old place and with his old owner, but I was a new horse owner and we just went through that period of having to figure each other out. I also, and I know I did mention this, had to realize that the way he was being trained wasn't working for him, as he went from a happy friendly guy to someone who didn't even want to come in out of the pasture.

ETA: it's hard to extrapolate from one relationship to another, but I really did have to put in the time fo get to know him, what worked for him and what didn't, before we could get past our issues. He's now an absolutely wonderful Pony. I can't believe I had ever thought about selling him (and I did, when things weren't going so well). It took a year before I understood him, and another year before things were really great between us. That was my own personal experience.

You're doing the right thing by asking questions and trying to figure out answers. I know a lot of people like to have just one resource and always follow that person, but if you are able to sort through multiple people, and all of their conflicting advice, to try to figure out what works best for you, that's much better IMO. Pay attention to your horse. What makes her happy? What stresses her? What changes have been good? What changes have been bad? Now that you're moving some place where you can see your horse whenever you want (and I think you're SO right to move away from a place that doesn't) you can spend a lot of time getting to know her.

I don't know if you have, but if you haven't, get a couple of Mark Rashid books. Reading them will make you happy, plus there's a lot of amazing horsemanship hidden in his stories.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I cannot agree with ACinATX enough. You did not ruin Coralie - horses are so very forgiving and live in the moment. It sounds like the new facility is very pro horse. Go into this next step with an open mind and an open heart. Learn everything you can but go with your gut like you did in this situation. Your best riding days are ahead of you!


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope the move went well today!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

The move went as smoothly as can be! I was extremely proud of Coralie. She was on edge and pacey when I took her out of her field to take her blanket off and do some grooming before the ride, but then she hopped right on the trailer. (I think it HUGELY helped that her herd-mate was on the trailer with her who was moving to a nearby barn, so she seemed to want to follow her in.) 

She was very curious at the new place and of her new trainer. Once she got to her new paddock (individual turnout), she spent lots of time trotting around between her new neighboring-paddock equine friends. She found her hay and looked at us funny while we set up her heated water trough. I talked to the trainer about a new diet plan for her which I'm really excited about. (She has the setup for multiple different options, all included in board!)

Unfortunately, I can't visit her today because of a pretty big storm we're getting, but I can be confident she is in good hands. The new trainer plans to do some evaluating of her through groundwork today, and then we will discuss a training schedule going forward.

My beautiful snow princess settling in yesterday.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am so happy for you both! This is a new chapter. Turn the page on what has happened before and move forward to better things!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Okay, I'm hopping back into my journal to share these two precious videos from Coralie's training this week.

Video 1 - When Trainer starts working with new horses, she does _everything_ with them in the indoor, slowly and calmly. Removing their blankets, grooming, tacking, etc. This has many purposes, including them not seeing the indoor as just "go, go, go to work", and letting them see standing around not as something restrictive, but as something relaxing. (They then "graduate" to cross-ties.) After this, she gives them a few minutes to explore the indoor. Long story short - Coralie is obsessed with the mirrors - she loves peering at the two other adorable ponies that she didn't know were at the farm.






Video 2 - Coralie learning to long-rein. As far as I know, she's never done it, and she picked it right up. She looks more relaxed than I've seen her in *ages *being worked and had minimal sillies. #fancypony


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

She does look relaxed. I am so happy that your trainer is taking the horses state of mind into consideration. It's never how fast we make the journey - it's how smooth the ride!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Gosh she's cute- that little white patch at the bottom of her mane is so funny flapping when she trots. I'm surprised no one did train her to drive, I bet she'd look great in front of a cart.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm just loving every day I get to see Coralie's training (even though I end up not being able to feel my toes after, despite my warm shoes and socks). In addition to the long reining, she's been working on a plain lunge with a rope halter to help her learn to relax on a lunge (she gets crazy and forward), and has been working over some trot poles.

She's still spooky and reactive to a lot of things, but adjusting day by day (worse on stormy/windy days). Yesterday when we took her blanket off, I really thought she looked healthier but figured it had to be my imagination - she's only been there a week and a half. But then my trainer brought it up and sent me this progress picture! Her top line is filling in, and this is the first time since having her that I don't see her hipbone jutting out awkwardly. And look at that gorgeous bay coat. My heart. 💕

I've just fallen back in love with horse ownership, I think. I find myself daydreaming again about going to some fun shows - I wonder if I might be able to get her to a schooling show this year, even if just a halter class. I'm floating around the show name "Fairy Coronation" or something like that - I think I want to go mystical and regal, but cute.

I've also been considering if it'd be worth registering Cor with the Pinto Horse Association. (She'd qualify - ponies just need 3 inches of white in a particular zone, and she has more than that.) They have some supposedly fun shows about 90 minutes up north from me. But of course, I'm getting ahead of myself here. I just want to share her beauty with the world.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

WoW! there is a difference. Look what you did! You made a happy horse!!!!!! I am so glad you followed your gut. There is always a chance for a schooling show. I think you have found a gem of a trainer.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Just wanted to share some thoughts and a bit of an update. We are coming up on one month at her new training board - can't believe it! I'm still 100% confident it was for the best. Our new trainer really brings out the best in Coralie. She is so patient, kind, and knowledgeable, and has an energy that I believe works well with Cor. (My last trainer, while also kind, really let her emotions show, which were almost always negative as she had a lot of stress her life. I truly believe Cor was picking that up every day.)

That being said, being patient is hard sometimes! Coralie is still on groundwork to build up her muscling and confidence, and no matter how good she is doing one day she will still spook at least once - she just doesn't look like a horse that is even close to safe for me to ride. Yesterday I was thinking how I am happy just being with and watching Cor, but there's an equal part of me that absolutely _longs _to be back in the saddle. 

It doesn't help that yesterday I came to terms with how out of shape I've gotten in the past year - I've gained back at least 15lbs since the start of COVID (and I'm short - so that's A LOT for me). Riding consistently was my main form exercise. I'm afraid of ending up practically too big to even ride Cor when it comes time to finally do so. I'm trying to put myself back on a diet (I had lost 60lbs between 2018-2020 from an obese BMI to a healthy BMI, a major feat, but for some reason dieting and moderating portions feels so much more difficult these days.)

Ah well, back to being patient I guess. I'm going to ask my trainer if I can take occasional lessons on another horse. She doesn't have a lesson program but I think that is possible for boarders.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Don't get down. Coralie will get there. You know when you purchased her that she was green. She is still green - and for the record horses spook. They just do. Some more than others. Although scary - when you try to remove your own fear emotions from it you will be a better rider. I know that is easier said than done - but if we all only rode dead broke horses how good of riders would be ultimately be? Ask you trainer to make sure you are really involved even with the ground work. Express to her that you are feeling disconnected from your horse and really need to feel a connection in order to feel confident. You will learn coping tools along the way and Coralie will learn to look to you for guidance


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

IRideaHippogriff said:


> It doesn't help that yesterday I came to terms with how out of shape I've gotten in the past year - I've gained back at least 15lbs since the start of COVID (and I'm short - so that's A LOT for me). Riding consistently was my main form exercise.


What if you went out there and took her for walks, or even trots? That way you'd get some horsey time and some exercise also?


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Things are looking up on a few different fronts since my last post! Coralie is showing more consistent progress from day to day. My trainer also is happy with her back muscle development and plans to start riding soon! I'm so excited to see the work she will do with Cor under saddle. 

After our last training session, I had asked what the timeline would look like of me starting to work with Coralie too, and she said I could start participating in the training sessions so that Coralie will learn that her consistent behavior is expected no matter who is working with her, so yesterday I started to learn to long rein at the walk. It was after Cor got some sillies out, and she was so patient with me figuring out contact, turning, where to walk, etc. It was a blast and Coralie was just over the top adorable with the looks she was giving me. Long reining is complicated!

At the same time, I've also set up a weekly lesson (on another horse) and had my first one this week on an old Appendix named Skip, so I can continue to work on my own riding skills. He is 15.3 but a TANK - I am so sore, but it's that good kind of sore.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

You GUYS! Coralie has really been a "big girl" with this whole bravery and standing thing lately. She was so calm on Saturday that my trainer decided it was time to start under saddle work. (She waited longer with Coralie not only to work on helping her be more relaxed, but because Cor is so little - she didn't think it was fair to start sitting on her until she built up those muscles.)

Coralie's old saddle didn't fit at all...so my trainer tried a couple she had and found a decent fitting one. (So I will have to start from square one on finding a saddle when it's time for me to ride again. ) But Coralie did SO WELL to say she hadn't been ridden in a solid month and a half. She was plenty green and wiggly and tried to leg yield herself to the gate a few times, but was responsive and tried hard.

She stood at the block for over 3 minutes while my trainer worked with her and then adjusted her girth. This has to be a record for her on standing still. 

Videos below!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah!!!! what progress. I think this trainer sounds great!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow, it's been almost a month since I last posted!

Coralie is still progressing forward. I'm able to get her from her paddock, walk her to the indoor, and groom her without her trying to walk all over me. She is definitely responding well to the warm weather, though she always starts out with some "lookiness" that our trainer works out with long-reining for about 5-10 minutes before riding. It's worse on days it's windy or she is perturbed by something (farm equipment, dinner time, etc.) She also still needs some work on standing for tacking up, though she has gotten so good for grooming I think it is just a matter of time and some days she is better than others.

I do think her spookiness is getting a little better overall. During riding, she spooks maybe once per ride, but occasionally not at all which is a good sign. My trainer says that pretty soon she will ask me to get on her during a training session when Coralie is having a particularly good day so we can start working together and so Coralie can begin to adjust to me as a rider. I've started wearing my riding breeches to every training session just in case that turns out to be the day! It hasn't happened yet, but I do think we're getting close.

Coralie has been improving under saddle, as well. I know my trainer is a fantastic, consistent rider so I imagine she'd still be a challenge for me, but I can see her trying hard every time. She has been learning not to run away at the canter - my trainer wants to work on her fitness so she can maintain a nice, easy dressage canter. (Yesss.) 

As always, I'm ahead of myself but working on a show name for Coralie. I want it to have the word "Coronation" in it. I'm thinking something like:

Fairytale Coronation
Ariel's Coronation
Auri's Coronation
At Her Coronation
Coronation de la Mer 

Hmmm....


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

What a positive post! Keep it up. Your time is coming to get on. I agree with your trainer - best for you to get on during a positive session that you have been observing - then you can try to mimic what was happening. Your day is coming and as hard as it is the pay off will be well worth it!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh, I've forgotten an important journal update. On Saturday, I rode Coralie for the first time since my fall in November! I didn't get any pictures or video since I was too busy soaking up the moment.

Saturday was gorgeous weather, and I was in a great headspace. Coralie met me at her gate and practically put her own head in her halter. She seemed so happy to see me that it warmed my heart. Her behavior was very consistent, some wiggling towards the gate when being tacked, but nothing too extreme. Towards the end of her training ride the trainer asked if I wanted to get on, and of course I said yes!

We were ponied (trainer had her on a lead attached to the side of her bridle and walked with us), but I was still in control. 😅 All we did was walk while practicing consistent, subtle cues to keep her straight and focused (inside leg, inside rein, give with outside rein, half halt, repeat). Cor was getting a little impatient with this change to her routine, but responded well to the cues and we kept the ride short. She felt SO TINY underneath me after the rooouuund Appendix I've been riding. 

Anyway, I was on Cloud 9. Unfortunately, wasn't able to hop on again yesterday as my trainer got a concussion (oof - first fall in years apparently from her stunning but volatile fancy warmblood) so wasn't up to riding herself, and Coralie had a rougher day due to the wind. BUT Coralie did practically put on her own halter again, and I put in some casual braids while handgrazing her and stuck some dandelions in them - a true fairy princess.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah! Another great post! Keep up the great work! I hope your trainer recovers quickly.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

On Saturday, I "graduated" (haha) from a lead line to a lunge line when riding her at the end of her training session - so now I'm in control but with an "emergency break" should she bolt. My trainer says I can stay on the lunge for as long or as short as I want - she doesn't want to pressure me. I will need to be on it at least a while longer as right now my main step is remembering to breathe. 

Coralie was really well behaved though. At one point a bird flew in the indoor and she didn't even bat an eye. Her trot does feel super fast and I've never liked having to do so much circle work while going fast (something about being on a circle makes it feel even faster), but we will get there. 

Here's a little video of where we are.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah!!! more progress! How exciting for you!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

I have to share this gorgeous photo of Coralie my trainer took. She took a series of photos to show the progress of the body mechanics for working "long and low" without losing the push from behind. 

MY HEART.  









In other news, my trainer is taking a couple of much-deserved days off this week, so I'm going to ask if she feels like Coralie and I are in a good enough place that I could do some simple work with her the days she is away. (I'm thinking, a little longing, and some handwalking on hills.) Cor is currently being worked 7 days a week (often short, easy lessons), because if she has even one day completely off she kind of loses her mind the next day and takes a good 15-20 minutes to get it back. So I figured I'd see if I can step up to help.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

That [picture is gorgeous! I am so glad you found this trainer. I cannot imagine that some of the things you want to do would be harmful. So glad things are progressing


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow she looks great. I'm so glad things are going so much better now.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Two fantastic updates:

I did groundwork alone with Coralie on Thursday and Friday, just some free lunging and then lunging on a line. Thursday, she was absolutely perfect. My work with her since she's been in training has been minimal (I mostly watch her get trained), so getting to feel her new awareness and responsiveness was stunning. She did every transition flawlessly. She was so in tune with my energy. Friday, she was still excellent, though tried to anticipate and tell me when it was time to change directions so that took a little work, but all in all, wow. We've come a loooong way. (She was very silly on a lunge when we got her PPE back in July, so I know this is entirely a new skill my trainer taught her.)


On Saturday, I had my best ride on Coralie yet. Still on a lunge, but felt I really had my seat and didn't feel out of control at the trot. Also, for the first time ever, I got true connection through the bridle. My heart just lit up - I can't describe in words what that felt like. But, at a risk of sounding corny, it felt like we were one. My grin was huge and I almost burst into happy tears.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am absolutely over the moon happy for you! I know the feeling of just pure joy when a ride feels more like fun than work. I am so happy for you. I am just loving the progress in your journal.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

I have to share this momentous occasion. Coralie and I had our first ride off the lunge line on Saturday! It was a blast and I felt entirely safe and happy. Though she was tired and it was hot/humid out, she tried so hard.

Coralie had some soreness in her right hind a couple weeks ago - not lameness, but a little "off" so we decided to slow down just a bit with a couple more days of easy groundwork and put her on a joint supplement. She was back to normal by the end of last week. My trainer and I are alternating riding days now so that she continues to learn good habits, while being able to build her communication with me. 

I'm pretty sure I've chosen her show name: Coeur de Lis - pronounced "core deh lee". It's Quebec-inspired by my ancestry (a fleur-de-lis is on their flag) and pretty/fairy enough for her. I call her Cor all the time - my heart. 

(A video from Saturday, but apologies for the quality - it seems to go blurry between downloading it from my trainer and re-uploading.)


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Such progress! What a pretty girl!!!!!! So happy for you..... can't wait for more updates


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm titling this journal entry "On Progress and Patience."

Coralie is still on a path forward. I ride her about once a week during training. This is a pretty typical walk/trot routine with plenty of circles and changes of direction, working on connection and keeping her mind engaged. She's still a wiggle worm, though sometimes better. I also sat a spook the other day, which I was proud of - it didn't shake me too much.

The past two training sessions, one where I rode and one where my trainer rode, Coralie was pushing buttons. She was really grabbing on to the bit/lifting her head and it took a lot of ugly corrections (not mean, just literally unattractive, haha) to get her to mostly quit it. My trainer has added canter back in to her routine - she had backed off that when Coralie was showing some stifle soreness some time ago. 

So, I've found I use the word "routine" a lot here, and here is the conundrum - I'm a little bored, and I feel like Coralie is too (and this is why she has been a bit arena sour the past couple of training days). I knew this could potentially become an issue - the feedback I got when researching trainers is "she's great, but takes things very slow." Now I still think she is the best match for Coralie and I by far, but I find myself longing to be able to do something new - some schooling shows, some ground pole courses, some hacking out. Bored and safe is better than rushing and ending up breaking her and my confidence again, of course, so I think I just need to accept it with grace and patience.

I've been watching a Youtuber, equestrian vlogger, "Riding with Rhi" and I think watching her have fun doing a ton of different things is making me jealous/antsy. (Lots of hacking, fun rides, jumping, dressage, cross country training, etc.) And she's very goal oriented, whereas I feel like the only goal I'm able to have right now is wait for Coralie to be ready/safer for me to ride independently, while all I can do is ride occasionally around the arena with some changes of direction.

My trainer wants to switch arenas and start doing more outdoor work with Coralie, so maybe that's something at least. The outdoor is on a bit of an incline so it allows for some hill work. The timing hasn't worked out, though, as it gets a lot hotter than the indoor and we've been in a heat front here.

But for some positives, as I don't want this to seem like a total vent-session. I'm able to hose Coralie down by myself! We don't have a place to tie them when hosing so I hold her lead with one hand and the hose with another, and she's mostly stopped pacing back and forth, but when she does I can keep up with her. I also gave her mane and tail some TLC on Saturday. I'm kind of devastated she destroyed the bottom of her mane between her blanket in the winter and rubbing it on the fence trying to reach grass in the Spring. The top half and her forelock and tail are luscious, at least, and I used detangler and got them really shiny and gorgeous. 

Her 7th birthday is coming up SOON! (I'm celebrating it annually on her gotcha day since she's unpapered, July 12th.) I'm pretty sure I'm getting her an engraved leather halter and a new pretty saddle pad. 

Obligatory picture - her in a stall, which was a photo-able occasion, because she's out 24/7 but it started to downpour when I had her out grazing before a lesson and I wanted to get us out of the rain.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Can you not take her out for handwalks on the trails around the property, or even tack her up and ride out to a certain point with the option to hop off and walk her if you feel like things are too tense? I'm all for taking things slow and steady and feeling safe, but if you are feeling in the safe zone why not mix it up a little?


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

You know what, I'm probably not being creative enough and setting enough time aside to _do_ other things with Coralie. She is in almost daily training - I go see her training 4 days a week where my extent of time with her is: pull from paddock, groom, watch training (ride usually one of those days), groom and usually handgraze her, and put her back. I should start adding in a 5th day where I have time alone with her.

The handwalks are such a good idea. We don't have through-woods trail access on the property, but there is a nice green path down to a pond, plenty for 15-30 mins of walking. It's by a huge field so good for desensitizing, too.

I've also been considering asking my trainer if we can try a SHORT walk out of the arena when cooling down after the time I ride her. She tends to say negative things about hacking horses with known behavior issues so she might think I'm crazy, might not. We did it on the steady eddy gelding a few times when I was riding him.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Cool down hacks are a great idea! Go a little farther every time you ride, and before you know it you'll be taking your cool downs walks to the pond and back


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

You know, it is amazing when the universe seems to align. Without even having brought up the subject yet with my trainer, she opened a gate on and then hacked Coralie in a nice short loop around the farm on Wednesday. Coralie did perfectly.

Then, after a great ride of my own on Thursday, we went for a cooldown hack! Okay, we were ponied on a leadline, but hey, it was great for my confidence. Coralie spooked once (at the pony-eating bunny that lives across from the indoor), but it was that best kind of "in place" spook that didn't even slightly unseat me. 

Quick update, but had to share. I've also decided to make Sundays my "alone time" with Coralie where I will do fun ground stuff with her for now, like walks.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Your posts just show your joy in how things are coming along. I think this new trainer will do wonders for you.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Obligatory pictures and photos from Coralie's gotcha day, July 12th (which I've decided to count as her birthday since it's unknown)! Who can believe I've had her for a whole year, and that this gorgeous girl is officially 7.

Huge thanks to all of those that have followed and supported us throughout the first year of our journey. We've had ups and downs but pretty steady progress since we moved. 

I made her a cake with oats, honey, carrots, peanut butter, apples, cheerios, and a little bit of powdered sugar. Her gift, that I put in a sparkly pink unicorn gift bag along with treats, is a custom black and purple leather halter with her show and barn names: Coeur-de-Lis "Coralie".


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Happy Gotcha Day [email protected]!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Aw, that is SO CUTE!    

I can't let my own Pony see this, he'd get jealous. He's never gotten a nice present like this, in a cute bag and everything.

like the idea of a gotcha day, since we don't know his birthday either. Maybe we will do something like this for him.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

MY BAREFOOT TRIMMER LAMED CORALIE! 😭 😭 

So, last Friday I'm in a meeting and I get a text from my trainer, who holds Coralie for her trims, that the barefoot trimmer (BFT) cut Coralie's left front hoof way too short and she was in a lot of pain and wouldn't even put much weight on it even with a hoof boot. Apparently, BFT said she was trying to fix the break over. But, she got way too aggressive with it and left close to nothing in terms of toe. Multiple people witnessed it and couldn't believe how much she took off. Apparently Coralie seemed shocked and had trouble balancing to get her back hooves done. I went out there immediately after work to see my girl and she just wasn't herself at all - she was really holding it up when eating dinner. 

And you guys - it was worse than I had even imagined. My trainer took off the boot to show me (I knew I wouldn't be able to put the boot back on so I waited until she could) and I got sick to my stomach. Her hoof was practically as small as a mini's with just nothing left. I didn't take a picture because honestly I can't even tell you how sick it makes me - even now - to think about it. Coralie puts her trust in us and BFT hurt her. 

So, I've had this BFT since I got Coralie at the recommendation of a very, very critical equestrian professional who I respect. I've always loved her work and demeanor. So the fact that she just absolutely lost her professional judgment here was shocking. My only guesses were 1) she was really distracted didn't even notice how much she was taking off or 2) she had just come from trimming a really big horse and just completely forgot herself in how petite Cor's feet are. Either way, I've decided I just can't let her work on Coralie again and will be switching to a different farrier. BFT didn't reach out to me first, but I did the virtual payment and let her know while I really appreciated her work and time in the past, Coralie was in a lot of pain and I would go in a different direction moving forward. She responded "I apologize" and that was it...so I guess, at least she didn't make excuses?

So Coralie is out of work for at least a week - when she had been so consistent and I had been getting to ride her consistently 2x a week. So I'm bummed, but a break isn't the worst thing ever so I'm looking at that positively. It's some time to give her some no-string-attached TLC. She has a vet appointment this week, too.

This is the only picture I'm willing to share of the incident. Even still, it makes me sick to see my sweet girl in pain.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear this. Sending healing vibes to your sweet Coralie


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm so sorry that happened. They put our trust in us and it just feels so bad when someone lets them down. I mean it wasn't you, you did everything you could, found a great trimmer who had been doing a super job so far. It's not like you just picked some random person and let them hack away at her. You may feel like you let her down, but you didn't. You did the best you could. She will be OK. If you still feel bad, bring her some treats! It will make her happy and it will make you feel better.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

So...I disappeared for almost a year, but Coralie and I are still alive and well! I just got extremely busy between work, my Master's degree, that regular updates and time on the forum was one thing I could drop. I've begun lurking again and thought I'd hop in here and dust off a few cobwebs.

As Tuesday was my 2nd Gotcha Day/Coralie's 8th(!!!) Birthday, it seems a fitting time for some quick updates and a photo dump of the past year.


Coralie and I continue to learn and grow together through regular training. She's built up pretty fabulous muscle, except for one divot on her back/right side that has been very stubborn. After a nice ride where she uses herself correctly and getting her to lift up it disappears, and there it is again the next day.
I've learned I have quite a different horse in late Fall/winter and Spring/Summer. I had started doing independent rides pretty regularly by early Fall 2021 but had to backslide a little into just rides with my trainer and lots of groundwork in the winter. We're back to a much better place though!
In the Spring, we noticed she was developing back pain after some rides (especially when I rode...) and suspected saddle fit. We had a saddle fitter come out who confirmed nothing we had fit her and we had an uphill battle trying to find something, but just a few weeks ago I finally was able to settle on a Toulouse Marielle Eventing Monoflap with Genesis (automatic adjustment system) that I just adore and no sore backs or unhappy ponies! Yesterday the fitter came out again and loves how we go together in it and recommended girth and pad options to optimize the fit.
I'm riding about 4 days a week either with my trainer or independently - my current focus is really learning to get her rounded and on the bit the way and adding in some polework. We have some informal plans (no expectations, just see what happens!) to get me up to crossrails. I'd adore getting her into combined training shows. There is a moderate chance we may take her to a schooling show this year (probably dressage to start).
Our biggest challenge to overcome is her becoming quite pokey in an effort to get out of work. This is much worse when she gets bored, no surprises there, so the polework seems to be helping with that.
And here are some pictures from the past year! The low quality ones are screenshots from videos so I could get some action shots.


First ride outdoors this past Spring - she was a DREAM.










Trying out my new saddle and Coralie's stunning legs.
















Took this one to get a nice comparison shot of her conditioning.









She was extremely lovey this day so I took a selfie and I feel like we were twinning by accident.









She sensed a storm coming and I got this dramatic shot.









I made her stand for a picture of her brand new fly sheet and she felt like I was embarrassing her in front of her friends.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I am SO glad you followed up! I have been wondering about you!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

It is wonderful to hear from you. Folks don't realize how much they are missed when they drop off. We think about you and wonder if you are OK. It is such good news to know that things are going well.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You've come such a long way. So lovely to see this update!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you so much for all of the "Likes" and kind words! It's so wonderful to hear from you all again.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Things are going *incredibly* well! I feel like I'm the most in-sync and connected with Coralie than I've ever been, both on the ground and in the saddle. I think a lot of this has been consistency, but I've also just been slowing down, watching her reactions, finding new itchy spots, and overall just trying (and, it seems, succeeding) in connecting with her.

Last Wednesday, my trainer clipped Coralie. We started with just her neck and chest to get her acclimated to the clippers. She really wasn't sure she liked it, but she acted similar to when I fly spray her - she'll tremble and step away, but then let you get on with it. We plan to do a full body clip (leaving the saddle area, of course.) She already seems much more comfortable when we ride! We've been having some high heat index days (heat in mid-90s, humidity 50-60 for a heat index around 130-140) and she's been less balky during work than even when the weather was nice. We've kept work short, walk out for about 10 minutes, and I cold hose her after, but she honestly hasn't even seemed hot when I've gotten off. 

Saturday I had a lesson - we worked on consistency and contact. Her impulsion was excellent so it was some of our best yet. I've started going Sunday mornings as well, which is the only day my trainer isn't around, and even though I do also ride independently at least once during the week, I love the quiet and alone time provided on Sundays. 

Coralie seems to love ground poles, so I decided to pick a random set of poles, and chose this one to work on...well, sort of (continues below picture). 

Pole Course - Credit to Facebook Equestrian Pole Club group:









The indoor is a bit small so I couldn't really get a consistent trot going to do the straight line portion, but I adapted it in a couple of ways. I walked the straight line, then picked up trot to take the two second poles at a longer diagonal (so kind of the opposite of what it shows). Then, once she did get very bendy and responsive, I actually did a couple times fully at the trot as a line of bending poles - she is amazingly agile with how small she is, but I wouldn't want to strain her with tight turns at speed too often.

We finished by adding canter after the two poles taken on the diagonal for about halfway around the arena. She is still working on keeping her canter going so it's a work in progress, but was quite decent! I was extremely happy with the ride.

I kind of think I figured something out on our way back to the barn to untack. Lately, she has been consistently planting her feet in a few places, trying to tell me she wants to go back to her paddock or eat grass instead of go to the barn. I've tried a few things to get her feet moving, but today I was so exhausted from the heat I decided to just stand there and see what she did. And...dare I say it...I outsmarted her? "I said, okay, if you refuse to move, we'll just stand here in the sun until you're ready." She realized she wasn't going to get to go back or have grass, and standing in the hot sun with her tack wasn't fun, so after about maybe 20-30 seconds, and looking at me funny, she relaxed her posture and I started walking and she followed. It's true what they say about needing to have a conversation with a mare! It was way more effective than trying to force the issue/use a crop, because usually she'll stop several times, but that time she walked in without incident.

I FINALLY found her perfect color: Musk by LeMieux. It had been sold out for a long time but is back on limited release. Now that I had a new saddle, I need a nice pad that doesn't slip around as well, so I got her that and a new halter and lead rope in the same color. I plan to get her the bonnet too, this one is actually just a Smartpak one that matches okay for now.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

We had one of our best lessons yet yesterday! Coralie was in a pretty sweet mood despite incredibly high humidity (but clouds, at least, so cooler). I had some extra time before I lesson so I used this little rounded metal tool (no idea what it's called) to give Coralie a gentle massage on some of her muscles that get tight. I'm careful with it, but she seems to love it and sometimes really pushes into it so I know I'm hitting some spots she wants released. 

The course of 3 poles was still set up from Sunday and I told my trainer what I was working on and how I couldn't really do what the diagram showed because it was too tight from the corner. She took a look at it and moved the poles closer together to 2 trot strides in between each (and, of course, Cor's trot strides are relatively small even though she has good lengthening for a pony) to give us more room to do it as intended. 

I also let her know how I was struggling with the straight line at the beginning because I'm used to aiming for the center of the poles, and I was nervous I was inadvertently teaching Coralie it's okay to run out on a "jump" when I was missing them, and she said there was no reason to start them so far out from each other - start a little easier and then work our way out. So when we did the straight line I felt much more confident and we went over the poles pretty much every time.

Coralie was IN THE ZONE for everything we did and super motivated. First we did the modified version of going diagonal across the two second poles - so for example, K to M, over the 2 poles that are sort of on the diagonal but not actually places diagonally. Then after doing well at that, we did the exercise as-shown, over the two first poles! Even with some extra room it was HARD - very quick, tight turns. My trainer said any other horse in the barn couldn't have managed those tight turns, but petite Coralie was rocking it and I really didn't feel like I was throwing her off balance either! 

Finally, towards the end, we used the poles as visuals (not to go over) to practice some lateral work - from the right edge of the first pole, leg yielding past the left of the third pole and to the wall. This was hard - Cor really wanted to turn her whole body! Although it's baby steps and we didn't get any actual leg yielding motion, we did manage not to turn and moved laterally in a few baby steps. 

When it was time to leave, I did the same thing when she stopped on the walk up to the barn. Just looked at her and waited, and it worked again - just a few seconds before she started walking with me.

Oh and I totally forgot to mention this, but we're scheduled to take Coralie to her first show on September 10th. It's a combined training schooling show (dressage and stadium jumping), but we will probably just do dressage as the lowest jumping they have is cross-rails, which we haven't done riding with her (she hasn't jumped riding since we were at the old barn). I believe the plan is my trainer will be doing the riding to ensure her brain can handle being off farm and in a show environment. Honestly, I think being able to take her off-farm without the pressure/nerves on me to do the actual showing will be a huge help. I love competing but get extremely nervous. I can just be proud "pony mom" and support from the sidelines, and maybe will ride in the warm-up arena if her head is on straight. (That's a big maybe!)


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

This is just going to be a bit of a reflection post.

I just went back and read through my entire journal and wow, what a journey the last 2 years have been! I can't even express how much I've learned since I brought Coralie home. But I also have so much empathy for my past self figuring it out along the way, and I am certain I will continue to learn a whole lot more in the years to come. 

This is a reminder to both myself and any one who reads this to be gentle with yourself and try not to have so many expectations! Goals are fine, but need to be approached with patience and acceptance. What makes life interesting is that it's always changing; the only thing we can control is how we respond. Being open to new information and a learning mindset makes that process a whole lot smoother.

Here's to many more!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a few updates to share! Perhaps the biggest is...I'm actually going to be the one to show Coralie on September 10th! Well, as long as she is at least somewhat safe and sane that day. Another rider at the barn is going to show, too! I joked that we're the "[Barn Name] Show Team" (it's funny because we're not a show barn at all - no one has been to a show in the 1.5 years I've been there, my trainer went to one clinic.)

Within the next few weeks, we are also going to take a field trip with Cor and the other horse being shown to school at the farm where the show will be. I'm thrilled to go somewhere new. At our barn, my trainer is also going to set up a makeshift outdoor "dressage arena" using poles so I can practice keeping Coralie in the arena without fences or walls. I've never ridden in one of those dressage arenas that just have a small frame/letters on the ground! 

Finally, to round out show prep I've made a list of all the clothes/tack I'll need. It's a coat-optional schooling show, but at a minimum, I still need white/tan full seat breeches, black gloves, and to determine if my tall boots still fit. If not, I'll need to get new half chaps. I also need a white square pad and a helmet that can fit my hair under it (I've been meaning to go up a little on my helmet size anyway. My current one is a little too snug for all the regular riding I'm doing now).

I had my absolute best ride on Coralie EVER yesterday. I'm throwing in all the moves from Intro Test A (yes, we're starting small) and I genuinely feel like she nailed all of them. Plus, she was extremely "on the aids" the entire ride and just the perfect level of forward but not fast. And the best part is I got her there myself, since it was an independent ride. Look how good she looks!










Something kind of cute that happened last week. My trainer had a trotting cavaletti set up between two ground poles. The cavaletti is maybe about 6 inches raised (the lowest it can go without being on the ground). I joked I would jump it and my trainer told me to do it, and I entirely had in my mind Coralie was going to hop over it. Long story short, she didn't - she veryyy slowly trotted. And I felt so silly. It was still up yesterday and I went over it a few times to practice my half seat. BEHOLD, the HUGE JUMP. (I SWEAR it looks higher in person.)


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I think I've said this before, but when I read your current posts, I am SO PROUD of you! You have come so far. This is from Oct. 16, 2020. You have hung in there, given it your all, and you succeeded! Best wishes for a fun show!



IRideaHippogriff said:


> Coralie has an increasing spooking problem. It's probably a mix of the weather and me...mostly me. She's sensitive and green; I'm sensitive and not always the confident leader she needs. I've had two rides this week:
> 
> Wednesday: Completely alone at the barn, no wind. Really an ideal condition day. She was wonderful! I set up some poles. Mixed up some transition work. Got a few decent transitions. When walking her out towards the end, she spooked at nothing and bolted across the arena for probably about 20ft but I stayed on. Continued walking her out...a little shaken but proud of my deeper seat and for staying on. And I left with show dreams about the schooling show we were considering.
> 
> ...


Yay for you!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Obligatory journal entry about our September 10th show! I had hoped to provide a couple of updates on show prep by now, but I've been absolutely slammed between work and the start of the Fall semester, so I haven't been able to write up any posts.

*Show Prep*
Leading up to the show, we've had a bit of a comedy of errors of sorts - definitely not ideal conditions. Girth fit issues led to some small girth rubs getting infected and turning into a full-blown girth itch/fungal/bacteria breakout in her girth area, so it was really touch and go on if the show would even happen. In fact, I wasn't able to ride her for the entire week leading up to the show as we wanted to give it lots of uninterrupted time to heal. We also decided we would get her fully groomed/braided and go to the show either way for a schooling experience even if I didn't end up riding.

In my last post, I mentioned we'd hoped to be able to take a trip to school at the farm where the show would be. Several issues prevented that - the other horse coming with us only received his Coggins certificate the week before the show and my trainer was busy moving into a new house (and also using the horse trailer to move). The best we were able to do was practice loading Coralie to ensure she would load okay, took her for a ride in the trailer around the neighborhood, and then worked with her once we got back. She did great!

I had some absolutely fabulous rides and lessons before the girth issues arose - running through our 2 tests very confidently. We also did a few days of schooling outside of the arena, mostly groundwork as by then the girth issues had arisen. 

*Show Day*
I didn't sleep well at all Friday night (and got home late Friday night as braiding turned out to be quite a challenge as my trainer hadn't braided in awhile and forgot how - it took like 2 hours. It's a goal of mine to learn now!) Interestingly, I had some butterflies but wasn't too nervous; my brain just didn't want to turn off. I think it was more excitement than anything else. 

I got to the barn around 8 - luckily Coralie had stayed very clean and didn't rub out her braids. We had loaded up the trailer the day before so didn't have too much to do. Both horses were lunged. We left a little after 10 and it took about 45 minutes to get there. Coralie loaded on the trailer perfectly, and was perfect for grooming and getting ready when we arrived. She was curious in the entirely new, busy surroundings but very manageable.

Given her girth issues, we didn't want to make her wear her tack too long, so we lunged her without her saddle. She was excellent - very calm, so we tacked her up and I hopped on. She was awesome! The arena was quiet at first but then we were joined by several other horses (a first for her in a long time - we always ride alone). We worked through some distractions and she got really on the aids and even got a touch of collection which was just a "plus" as it isn't really needed for Intro level dressage.

One of the biggest accomplishments of the day is that I was able to ride her all over the farm. After warming up, we followed the other horse that came with us right out and to where the showing would happen. It is a huge farm, too. Although she was sometimes unsure, or impatient when waiting for our ride times, she didn't spook a single time all day and had enough confidence in me to move forward any time she was unsure.

So then it was our turn to ride! During Intro A, she decided she really didn't like the side of the arena away from where the other horses were waiting and refused a movement early on. It took me about a minute (which felt like 10) to get her to move forward into that side but we did and even though that stressed me out I managed to remember and still do the full test. I knew we wouldn't score well, but was all smiles for leaving the arena because my goal was to stay on and a finish the test; the addition of being able to get her through a challenge made me feel so proud.

We were able to hop off and get some water as it was about 20 minutes until our next test. We had less time to wait for our turn on Intro B. I also decided to have my trainer call the test this time because although I knew it I felt 1) Coralie might feel more confident with her standing there and 2) when I had to convince her to move forward during Intro A, my thoughts got jumbled and I was afraid I'd forget the rest of the test. I didn't, but I also know A a little better than B. However, B ended up going better - Coralie remembered the conversation we had earlier about the other side of the ring and after a much shorter refusal, we got on quickly.

Neither test was "beautiful" or showed off our skills that we have at home. Yet, the day felt like a major accomplishment - I rode all patterns of both of our tests and didn't get eliminated or any scores of 0 for any movements. We even improved a few points between the two tests! The highest score I got on any movements was a 6.5, so plenty of room to improve.  

We came dead last in Intro A (54.063) and I think in Intro B (57.188), but you couldn't wipe the smile off my face with how well the day went. It was one of the best days ever. While the ribbon might be a "participation" ribbon more because of the number of people in the class, it'll be a great memento of a huge first for us!

Here are some pictures! The indoor pics are all from my warmup. I might be able to share some more later.












































And just because I have to share this: her mane and forelock when I took out the braids back at home.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Such wonderful news! I have followed your adventures since you first started posting and deciding to get your own horse. Everything was going great and we were all so thrilled for you. And then it wasn't.



IRideaHippogriff said:


> I'm stuck in thought spirals. I adore Coralie, but I'm getting scared and frustrated. I didn't want a spooky horse - it's literally the opposite of what I wanted. I knew there would be challenges with a green 6yo, but what I saw and what I experienced when I bought her - smart, trying so hard, excelling at shows, nothing about spooking from the seller - isn't what I'm experiencing right now. I've read enough threads here to know this is normal, and it's a me problem...
> 
> So, an uphill struggle ahead. I'm going to stick with it and do what I can.


And we were hoping you could work things out. It's been an exciting journey, and we are so happy that you succeeded in your dressage tests. Who cares if you were last place! You completed the whole thing--a long way from that sad post a while back.


----------



## twhvlr (Jul 5, 2017)

Congratulations. What a sense of accomplishment!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

This is awesome! It was not that long ago that you were second guessing your partnership and now have completed your first show!!!!!


----------

